# SAMSUNG CW28C75V CHASIS KS3A



## victor7 (Dic 6, 2006)

Hola compañeros un saludo para todos, este es una tele que no sale imagen pero si hay sonido el +B correcto ,alta tension correcto,le regulo el G2 hay trama blanca con colorines circulares en el centro ni idea ,ya cambie el circuito salida vertical que suele fallar mucho pero nada i alguien pudiera darme una pista le agradecere muchisimo  gracias  a todos.


----------



## williamb (Dic 7, 2006)

Victor7,  para que descartes facilmente el vertical, prueba colocandole señal al tv, si emite audio y se pueden cambiar los canales, el problema puede ser de esta etapa, si emite solo ruido, puede que la falla este por la etapa de croma..........eso me imagino

espero te sirva

WILLIAMB


----------



## victor7 (Dic 7, 2006)

Vamos  a ver, hay sonido cambia los canales pero la pantalla oscura, pero cuando levanto la G2 sale colores circulares en el medio de la pantalla,si fuera croma saldria el rastre con lineas de rastreo, alli esta la situacion, como si no deflexionara el vertical y el horizontal espero mas ideas gracias.


----------



## victor7 (Dic 7, 2006)

Gracias por tu respuesta Willamb de Colombia.


----------



## felipe avitia (Mar 13, 2010)

checa las lineas de la base del cinescopio, a veces suelen romperse por eso no hay imagen


----------

